# [DLink WLAN] DLink Software bockt



## Snape (14. Juli 2004)

N'abend,
ich habe bei meinem Lappy das Problem, dass die DLink-Software der Meinung ist, es sei "No card found". Das ist natürlich Unsinn, denn die DLink (DWL-650+ PCMCIA) wird sowohl in WinXP erkannt als auch für die Netzwerkverbindung. Ich kann also trotzdem ins Netzwerk und Surfen. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich für die Karte keine Verschlüsselung mehr auswählen/aktivieren kann - die ich aber endlich benutzen möchte im WLAN Router.
Bislang habe ich in sämtlichen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sowohl Treiber/Software als auch die Karte selbst deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert. Ohne Erfolg. Der einzige Hinweis den ich noch habe ist der, dass - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - dieses Phänomen erst aufgetreten ist, nachdem ich zwei WLAN Scanner installiert hatte: Aerosol und NetStumbler/MiniStumbler. Und einer der beiden hatte im Windows-Systemverzeichnis auf Nachfrage eine Datei ersetzt. Ich weiß aber leider weder welche Datei das war noch an welchem Datum das passierte.

Hat hier jemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt? Oder gibt es sonst noch Tipps, Hinweise, wie ich die Soft wieder auf "normal" bekommen kann?

TIA


----------

